# Going to convert this tank to NPT



## TakingthePlunge (Jul 6, 2013)

After reading up on my apongetons, (and others), I found that the apongetons especially need to have access to rich soils, otherwise they will devour themselves and end up with the tuber/bulb rotting. So -- some questons.

I am switching over this tank:









1)I have miracle gro organic potting soil -- I see no vermiculite, styrofoam particles, etc, and no fertilizer balls in it. Is this going to be okay to use? 

2) Can I use this gravel as the topper, or will I need to get sand?

3) any special recommendations for any of the plants you see here?

4) How long will my fish need to be in the QT tanks before I can add them back? Is it a matter of waiting until the water is clear, or are there other parameters?

5) My tank is cycled -- how is this going to affect it? 

6)This is a 10 gal with 2 Fem Bettas (one in breeder's net), 3 cories, and 1 nerite. I have a filter rated for 15 gallons, sponge baffled. Once this tank is a NPT, am I going to need to rehome anyone? 

Thanks for your insight, guys. You rock!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

> 1)I have miracle gro organic potting soil -- I see no vermiculite, styrofoam particles, etc, and no fertilizer balls in it. Is this going to be okay to use?
> Most people use miricle grow organic potting *mix*, and I know that works... The soil may work, but you will have to keep an eye on params.
> 
> 2) Can I use this gravel as the topper, or will I need to get sand?
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## TakingthePlunge (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks! I have wisteria in there now -- it's in the back, and it was pinched in half a replanted, so it's fairly short in this picture, but it's there. 

This picture only shows about half the tank so it would be like looking at a 5 gallon, and my characters are between 1 and 2 inches, tall, so that might give you a comparison size for the gravel. I would say that the gravel is all between 2 and 4 mm, with some maybe a smidge bigger. Is that too big?

Contents: 
About 9 Wisteria, now
1 anubia
2 java fern (it had babies)
2 apongeton (one has a baby plant stalk with 4 babies)
countless moneywort
1 amazon sword

Using a CFL gro-lite specifically for high-light plants. too much light, or too little?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

running the filter in a bucket of water will help keep more bacteria alive 

Good luck with your project! The minions are supppppppper cute*steals*


----------



## TakingthePlunge (Jul 6, 2013)

hey, I didn't think about running it IN a bucket... that seems so simple, I should have thought of it. *grumpy face*

And thanks. I LOVE my minions. Every time I look at this tank, I picture the chaos of the poor Dr tied up by the minions as they and the girls run rampant. ^_^ If I had animation skills, I would make that happen.


----------



## TakingthePlunge (Jul 6, 2013)

NPT conversion completed. I have to say, it looks like my plants are already looking greener and happier. my question now though is how long will my ammonia be elevated? i know it's coming from the soil, so how long before it comes down?


----------



## Skuldane (Aug 22, 2013)

Where did you get that Tardis? All the ones I found are all blue, I like the look of yours better for a tank.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Once he bacterial cycle catches up it won't take long... Mine took two weeks.


----------



## bettaakapes (Dec 17, 2012)

1) that soil will be fine 
2) gravel will work ok 
3) fast growing stem plants, I recommend anachris 
4) till ammonia and nitrites are at 0 
5) won't affect it, keep filter in a bucket of water 
6) nope all fish are ok with dirt


----------



## TakingthePlunge (Jul 6, 2013)

I would have to go through all my emails, but I am pretty sure I found this one on Amazon. The trick is to search for "police public call box", not Tardis, because "TARDIS" is trademarked, and therefore makes everything more expensive. sigh. No one locally sell anachris, and if I order anything else fish related from online, my husband is going to throttle me. Lol. 

Oh, and I think I officially have the bug. I took both of my 1 gallon bowls and made them NPT as well. I figured that would be better for my two male bettas. 

I am doing a minimum of 50% changes every day. I would like to do a little more but I don't want to disrupt the settled dirt too much.


----------



## Skuldane (Aug 22, 2013)

TakingthePlunge said:


> I would have to go through all my emails, but I am pretty sure I found this one on Amazon. The trick is to search for "police public call box", not Tardis, because "TARDIS" is trademarked, and therefore makes everything more expensive. sigh. No one locally sell anachris, and if I order anything else fish related from online, my husband is going to throttle me. Lol.
> 
> Oh, and I think I officially have the bug. I took both of my 1 gallon bowls and made them NPT as well. I figured that would be better for my two male bettas.
> 
> I am doing a minimum of 50% changes every day. I would like to do a little more but I don't want to disrupt the settled dirt too much.


Maybe I am an idiot. But I just tried that. No luck. Can you try and link me that? =D I would be forever grateful =D


----------



## TakingthePlunge (Jul 6, 2013)

I will PM you about the Tardis. Back to the thread though, how much water change SHOULD I be doing? Is it ok to bring it all the way down to soil level, or do I need to keep my plants a little floated?


----------

